# Anti-Asian racism in Georgia



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Geez, will the insanity in this country never stop?  Some (White) guy, described as a "devout Christian" grabs his guns (but oh no, let's not blame the guns!) and rides around to three different "spas" shooting Asian women and one man, killing 8 people, but claiming that race had nothing to do with it. He had a sex addiction and was "trying to cure it?"

Admittedly, these "spas" may have been less than exalted establishments, but the news article says they were all operating under perfectly legal regulations. And even if they weren't, that's supposed to be a way to fix them, or get rid of his own addiction?  Pretty thin excuse for what is obviously racism.

Following this latest horror story, many Asians have come forward talking about the amount of hatred that has been directed at them, especially in the last year. They have done nothing wrong, most of them are model citizens, yet the poison of hatred has managed to infect people's minds against them. They are denied service in restaurants, are told to "go back" to where they came from (even if they were born here), one woman reported having a bottle thrown at her as she was putting her baby in a car seat.  And now, apparently some people think it's all right to kill them.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 18, 2021)

Some things in life are just incredibly disgusting.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/18/us/atlanta-spa-shootings-victims/index.html


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 18, 2021)

Perhaps going to the source of his addiction he might eliminate the urge? He didn't eliminate the urge; he killed innocent people as retaliation to his lack of ability to manage himself. You know the devil made him do it? Amazing are the excuses of the condemn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2021)

This type of thing is tragic and the people that commit these crimes should be punished to the full extent of the law.

IMO it is just as tragic when we attack other races, religions etc...  in an attempt to understand what motivates these individuals to commit their crimes.

Someday maybe a madman will be just a madman and race or religion won’t enter into it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2021)

Too bad he didn't kill himself first, or just learn to enjoy his addiction.  Oh, yeah.  I remember why he couldn't do those options.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes. Disgusting. Terrible. Horrible.  Yet, something crossed my mind and I'm wondering. Was it really racially motivated as in the attacks in San Francisco and other cities? I suggest that perhaps this lunatic was trying to fight his deranged ****** proclivities by attacking the establishments that provided the services he craved. He sought relief from his guilt in blaming them.  Unfortunately they are most often staffed and/or managed/owned by Asian women.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

Well, that is what he himself is saying (that this had nothing to do with race).  But his timing is pretty lousy, if that's true. Right now, Asian Americans are apparently going through a really hard time, with lots of prejudice against them. This kind of brutal attack fits right in.

Still, does it really matter?  8 innocent people are now dead because of a madman. Would their families feel any different about it if they knew that racism had nothing to do with it? I doubt it.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 18, 2021)

It seems to me that it's another case of a guy who couldn't get a girlfriend, plus he felt religious guilt for his ****** urges. Add to that, the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage. Plus his parents kicked him out of their house the day before. His world was falling apart.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2021)

There is nothing that can stop lunacy it is part of the human race.


----------



## win231 (Mar 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It seems to me that it's another case of a guy who couldn't get a girlfriend, plus he felt religious guilt for his ****** urges. Add to that, the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage. Plus his parents kicked him out of their house the day before. His world was falling apart.


Yes, it's amazing how the presence of a gun can make anyone become a mass murderer.
Because I'm a gun owner, I have to fight my bloodthirsty urges constantly; it's only my extreme self control & astonishing willpower that stops me.  That's what guns do to people.


----------



## wasserball (Mar 18, 2021)

Before we pin this killing to anti Asians, let get the story right.  The sex maniac didn't get the usual happy ending from the masseuse who happens to be an Asian.  After all,  Asians are the ones who corner the massage parlors.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It seems to me that it's another case of a guy who couldn't get a girlfriend, plus he felt religious guilt for his ****** urges. Add to that, the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage. Plus his parents kicked him out of their house the day before. His world was falling apart.


Didn't you hear that guns do not kill people?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2021)

One of the news reports this evening said there have been over 3,000 incidents, nationwide, where Asians have been targeted, in the past year.  I guess the lunatics are blaming all Asians for this virus....as if Any of them have had anything to do with the origin or spread of this illness.  Their "anger" would be far better shown to those who insist on ignoring the guidelines for helping stop the spread of this disease.  But then, if they walked into a crowded bar, and began to shove someone, they would probably quickly get the justice they deserved.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it's amazing how the presence of a gun can make anyone become a mass murderer.
> Because I'm a gun owner, I have to fight my bloodthirsty urges constantly; it's only my extreme self control & astonishing willpower that stops me.  That's what guns do to people.


What is also disgusting is that the Sheriff's information officer allegedly posted an anti-Asian t-shirt on Facebook. Now he has been placed on desk duty. The press is trying to find out if Facebook or the officer is responsible for scrubbing the account. This same officer state that the murderer was having a "bad day." Good grief, just about everybody experience "bad days" without murdering anyone.

"He was pretty much fed up and had been kind of at the end of his rope," Baker said in a news conference on Wednesday. "Yesterday was a really bad day for him, and this is what he did."

https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/18/us/racist-shirt-cherokee-county-sheriff-trnd/index.html


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> One of the news reports this evening said there have been over 3,000 incidents, nationwide, where Asians have been targeted, in the past year.  *I guess the lunatics are blaming all Asians for this virus.*...as if Any of them have had anything to do with the origin or spread of this illness.  Their "anger" would be far better shown to those who insist on ignoring the guidelines for helping stop the spread of this disease.  But then, if they walked into a crowded bar, and began to shove someone, they would probably quickly get the justice they deserved.


While the world used COVID-19, one of those lunatics insisted that it was "Kung Flu" and "Chinese Flu." That helped fuel the anti-Asian backlash.

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...rising-anti-asian-hate-after-atlanta-shooting


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2021)

Irwin said:


> It seems to me that it's another case of a guy who couldn't get a girlfriend, plus he felt religious guilt for his ****** urges. Add to that, the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage. Plus his parents kicked him out of their house the day before. His world was falling apart.





Irwin said:


> It seems to me that it's another case of a guy who couldn't get a girlfriend, plus he felt religious guilt for his ****** urges. Add to that, the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage. Plus his parents kicked him out of their house the day before. His world was falling apart.


"the ease in which he was able to purchase a handgun, which he did just hours before embarking on his shooting rampage."

I must have missed reading that he easily purchased a hand gun.

Went back to read again, still didn't see it. Is that from a different link then the one I posted?

Everywhere I know of has a waiting period and a background check before purchasing a hand gun.

I own guns and in my near 70 years have yet to kill anyone, and my guns must be well trained as they have never left their appointed spots to kill anyone.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Didn't you hear that guns do not kill people?


They don't. People kill people with guns, knives, crowbars, autos, 2x4's or any means available. I have yet to hear of a gun getting up and aiming itself and killing a thing.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 18, 2021)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-watching-victims-enter-spa-killing-four.html


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 18, 2021)

Any hope for humanity?

Arnold says it best:


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

How dreadful. *SMH*
No guns don't kill people, I wonder how many he would have killed with a fork.


----------



## wasserball (Mar 18, 2021)

Now we are talking gun control  Let's be logical here.  Let's face it, guns are readily available in the US so they can be used to defend their properties. Guns are more likely used to resolve domestic problems. People carry them in their cars so they can be use to resolve traffic disputes too. Obviously, the dead guy can't tell his side of the story.  Finally, I am not against your rights to own guns.  But, look at facts.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 18, 2021)

A law enforcement source said the suspect was recently kicked out of the house by his family due to his ****** addiction, which, the source said, included frequently spending hours on end watching pornography online.  Drugs and porn, the curse of the western world.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 18, 2021)

www.nytimes.com/live/2021/03/17/us/shooting-atlanta-acworth

www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2021/03/18/hate-crime-attacks-georgia-raise-motive-bias-questions/4739328001/

www.stopaapihate.org

www.facebook.com/StopAAPIHate

www.twitter.com/stopaapihate?lang=en

www.instagram.com/stopaapihate/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_AAPI_Hate

www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/atlanta-area-shootings-leave-8-dead-many-of-asian-descent

www.cnn.com/2021/03/18/us/racist-shirt-cherokee-county-sheriff-trnd/index.html

www.awib.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=page.viewPage&pageID=838&nodeID=1

www.naacpldf.org/news/ldf-issues-statement-in-support-of-asian-american-community/

www.gasiantimes.com

www.city-data.com/city/Atlanta-Georgia.html

www.city-data.com/forum/atlanta/1229912-asian-community-atl.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(U.S._state)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlanta

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acworth,_Georgia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B._J._Pak

www.atlantadistrict6.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Park

www.samforgeorgia.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/bee_Nguyen

www.beeforgeorgia.com

www.ellentube.com/campaigns/stop-asian-hate.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> How dreadful. *SMH*
> No guns don't kill people, I wonder how many he would have killed with a fork.


I doubt the man who was hell bent on killing thought a fork would do much damage. 

Anyone with intent to kill uses a weapon that will do just that. His intent was to kill, not eat his victims.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2021)

Exactly her point.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2021)

He is claiming the reason was ****** not racial.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 19, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Geez, will the insanity in this country never stop?  Some (White) guy, described as a "devout Christian" grabs his guns (but oh no, let's not blame the guns!) and rides around to three different "spas" shooting Asian women and one man, killing 8 people, but claiming that race had nothing to do with it. He had a sex addiction and was "trying to cure it?"
> 
> Admittedly, these "spas" may have been less than exalted establishments, but the news article says they were all operating under perfectly legal regulations. And even if they weren't, that's supposed to be a way to fix them, or get rid of his own addiction?  Pretty thin excuse for what is obviously racism.
> 
> Following this latest horror story, many Asians have come forward talking about the amount of hatred that has been directed at them, especially in the last year. They have done nothing wrong, most of them are model citizens, yet the poison of hatred has managed to infect people's minds against them. They are denied service in restaurants, are told to "go back" to where they came from (even if they were born here), one woman reported having a bottle thrown at her as she was putting her baby in a car seat.  And now, apparently some people think it's all right to kill them.


Where to begin?

* He is “a devout Christian" yet the Sixth Commandment states “Thou shalt not kill.”
* grabs his gun (but oh no, let's not blame the guns!). Would a knife have done the job? I doubt it so yes let’s blame the gun.
* He shoots 8 people dead. Some Christian!
* He claims it was his way of curing his sex addiction. Now he’s got a homicide addiction.

So, if *curing* ****** behaviour is accomplished by *eliminating* sex outlets what might be the way to *cure* gun violence?

In this century I can think of no other nation that suffers more than the U.S. with regards to racial inequality/hatred/violence. I have the solution but political philosophy isn’t allowed here.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yes. Disgusting. Terrible. Horrible.  Yet, something crossed my mind and I'm wondering. Was it really racially motivated as in the attacks in San Francisco and other cities? I suggest that perhaps this lunatic was trying to fight his deranged ****** proclivities by attacking the establishments that provided the services he craved. He sought relief from his guilt in blaming them.  Unfortunately they are most often staffed and/or managed/owned by Asian women.


Yes, I think this is correct. It's too easy to immediately view his actions are racially-motivated, but it's more likely to be purely personal. Many people blame the innocent for something which is entirely their own responsibility.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yes. Disgusting. Terrible. Horrible.  Yet, something crossed my mind and I'm wondering. Was it really racially motivated as in the attacks in San Francisco and other cities? I suggest that perhaps this lunatic was trying to fight his deranged ****** proclivities by attacking the establishments that provided the services he craved. He sought relief from his guilt in blaming them.  Unfortunately they are most often staffed and/or managed/owned by Asian women.


The man obviously targeted the establishments he HIMSELF frequented so yes his rampage was racially motivated. He chose them, nobody else did it for him.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 19, 2021)

Why did the media promote the incident as being anti-Asian in nature? Is it because of COVID-19? Perhaps him targeting Asian establishments because they were more accessible to him than other businesses of these types and had nothing to do racism?

Are Asians being mistreated because of racial differences? I’m aware of various nationalities able to find work for less pay, but spas and nails businesses operate differently from laborers.

I believe the media has its own agenda by instilling the murders as racially motivated, even though it was mentioned the perpetrator was sexually disturbed.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 19, 2021)

Senseless hate is eating this country alive. Wish I knew how to stop it


----------



## Verisure (Mar 19, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Senseless hate is eating this country alive. Wish I knew how to stop it


Improve the quality of life for your population. End poverty. Eliminate destitutiion.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

I hope the information officer, Baker, gets fired very soon, along with his racist t-shirt. (If the story about him is true.)  Being placed on desk duty doesn't sound sufficient to me.

And here I was beginning to think that Georgia was a shining light for the rest of the South!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Improve the quality of life for your population. End poverty. Eliminate destitutiion.


That can only happen if there is a will to do so.  There is no will to do so.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 19, 2021)

I say; Knock off the propaganda and tell it like it is;
The guy (color & sex doesn't matter) was a possible,  mental wack job who lost it and, allegedly, went around killing (possible prostitutes and maybe others) in several alleged Asian massage parlors.
Tragic, I agree;  but the key facts don't change  (murder happened, the alleged perp was likely less than sane (its for the courts to determine)... nothing to get particularly up set about there.
Leave the judgement to the courts.  Presumption of innocence is his right; proof of guilt should not be difficult; sentencing will likely result.

Insanity happens and there is no way to keep it from happening.

Enjoy!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

No matter how many different reasons why, be it Racism, Ethnic Cleansing, White Supremacy, The Ku Klux Klan Doctrine, The Aryan Construct, drunk, high on dope, temporary insanity, bad hair day, etc, etc, etc, Henry Lee Lucas can only be executed once for the wonton bloody execution of James Byrd Jr. As if 6 life terms wasn't enough.

Texas State Governor George W. Bush Jr. on Mr. Lucas's 1998 stay of execution.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 19, 2021)

USA perpetuates hate, poverty and violence. There is substantial income inequality and the gap widens annually. This country is one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths. There will be outrage, followed by "thoughts and prayers" until the next rampage.


----------



## 911 (Mar 19, 2021)

While at the state police barracks this morning, I was reading some of the reports that came in from APD and the FBI. The reports were a little confusing because a few of the details kind of contradicted one another. 

Robert Long, the shooter did have a ****** addiction and was being treated for it. According to the FBI report, he was voluntarily institutionalized last year in rehab for this issue. The shooter claims that he was not racially motivated to shoot only Asians, but because he had frequented these places is why he had chosen them. He blamed the places for inflaming his addiction.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I hope the information officer, Baker, gets fired very soon, along with his racist t-shirt. (If the story about him is true.)  Being placed on desk duty doesn't sound sufficient to me.
> 
> And here I was beginning to think that Georgia was a shining light for the rest of the South!


Yes, by all means judge an entire state by the actions of one lunatic.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> USA perpetuates hate, poverty and violence. There is substantial income inequality and the gap widens annually. This country is one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths. There will be outrage, followed by "thoughts and prayers" until the next rampage.


Actually, the NEWS MEDIA perpetuates hate, as well as the internet hysterics (see thread title).


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Actually, the NEWS MEDIA perpetuates hate, as well as the internet hysterics (see thread title).


Yes, I do wonder at the role of the media in all this. I don't know about America but here in Britain the news channels are very biased, but at last people seem to be waking up to the fact, and boycotting those which try to manipulate the public.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Yes, I do wonder at the role of the media in all this. I don't know about America but here in Britain the news channels are very biased, but at last people seem to be waking up to the fact, and boycotting those which try to manipulate the public.


Unfortunately, if we boycott the manipulating media there'd be no news outlet left to watch.  They are ALL biased one way or another.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Unfortunately, if we boycott the manipulating media there'd be no news outlet left to watch.  They are ALL biased one way or another.


Here, we have a news channel based in the Middle East. Not only do they report events from all over the world, but they have a more unbiased view.
The BBC seems to forget that there are other countries in the world beside Britain.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

The tragic saga of Yang Song.











www.twitter.com/emma_a_whitford/status/970828059610927106?lang=en

www.hyphenmagazine.com/blog/2019/08/yang-song-and-long-history-targeting-asian-american-sex-workers

www.nytimes.com/2019/04/09/nyregion/jane-doe-song-yang-flushing.html

www.nypost.com/2019/02/09/queens-hookers-back-on-street-just-days-after-police-raid/


----------



## Verisure (Mar 19, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That can only happen if there is a will to do so.  There is no will to do so.


The will is there by all except corrupt politicians and the rich who are making the problem worse day by day. That is to say, it is only a handful of Americans who are responsible for the problems of the nation. So I don't agree with you about there being "no will". It's just that it's the ones in power who decide.


----------



## Chet (Mar 19, 2021)

If it's been so damn bad, why is it only making the news now? The media just loves this stuff so they crank it up.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 19, 2021)

Apparently THE final trigger pun intended is his parents evicted him, kicked him out what ever. Which might explain his plans to go to Florida.

Some reports having him as actually planning to take himself out but he couldn't do that. For someone who has impulse control issues there was no impulse to kill himself? Too bad.

Also they said he was in rehab for 6 months. 6 months of therapy, sessions with a counselor  or shrink etc and no one picked up his issues that might explode one day in a fit of rage.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

https://advancingjustice.salsalabs.org/refusewhitesupremacy/index.html

www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2017/09/08/key-facts-about-asian-americans/

https://loveman.sdsu.edu/docs/1875immigration520Act.pdf

www.history.com/news/chinese-immigration-page-act-women

www.apa.org/pubs/highlights/spotlight/issue-119

https://cmhc.utexas.edu/modelminority.html

www.norfolkdailynews.com/commentary/asians-stop-blaming-whitey/article_7f637514-81ac-11eb-8238-b366c1f12012.html

www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/feb/21/black-and-asian-unity-attacks-on-elders-spark-reckoning-with-racisms-roots

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_Act_of_1875

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_minority#Asian_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geary_Act


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 19, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> While the world used COVID-19, one of those lunatics insisted that it was "Kung Flu" and "Chinese Flu." That helped fuel the anti-Asian backlash.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...rising-anti-asian-hate-after-atlanta-shooting


Words have consequences.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 19, 2021)

He gave his lawyer his defense...a sex addiction.
So now he can go to a hospital instead of prison since he’s insane.
Crazy like a fox


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

www.facebook.com/AsianAmericanPeaceOfficersofGeorgia/

www.pbs.org/weta/asian-americans/episode-guide/

www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2016/04/23/475369524/awoken-by-n-y-cop-shooting-asian-american-activists-chart-way-forward

www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bruce-lees-daughter-on-increasing-violence-toward-asian-americans-this-is-where-kung-flu-leads

www.nasa.gov/image-feature/ellison-onizuka-first-asian-american-in-space/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Asian_astronauts

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Asian_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Asian_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnamese_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambodian_Americans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_Americans


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

Chet said:


> If it's been so damn bad, why is it only making the news now? The media just loves this stuff so they crank it up.


I think you're looking at it the wrong way. The lack of news coverage is not an indication that the situation is *not *_"so damn bad"_. You seem to be blaming _"the media"_ for _"cranking up"_ a minor issue when in fact the situation has been _"so damn bad" _for a very, very long time but the media hasn't been reporting it. Try to remember that the media is not a source of news at all. It merely makes reports from the source .... if they think it's worth it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it's amazing how the presence of a gun can make anyone become a mass murderer.
> Because I'm a gun owner, I have to fight my bloodthirsty urges constantly; it's only my extreme self control & astonishing willpower that stops me.  That's what guns do to people.





wasserball said:


> Now we are talking gun control  Let's be logical here.  Let's face it, guns are readily available in the US so they can be used to defend their properties. Guns are more likely used to resolve domestic problems. People carry them in their cars so they can be use to resolve traffic disputes too. Obviously, the dead guy can't tell his side of the story.  Finally, I am not against your rights to own guns.  But, look at facts.


The trouble is...familiarity breeds contempt. Because guns are so easily available, people are rather cavalier with them. There have been several incidents when guns have been fired accidently, resulting in the deaths of innocents.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> The trouble is...familiarity breeds contempt. Because guns are so easily available, people are rather cavalier with them. There have been several incidents when guns have been fired accidently, resulting in the deaths of innocents.


I'm assuming you don't  have any gun knowledge.  Just a FYI:  Guns don't fire accidentally.  _Idiots_ fire guns accidentally.  You may have heard during a court trial _"The gun  just went off while he was cleaning it."_  That's a defense attorney doing his job, which is to defend his client who intentionally committed murder or unintentionally committed murder while he was intoxicated & played with his gun & pulled the trigger without checking if the gun was loaded  (again; an idiot).
And people don't usually admit to stupidity, so when they have a negligent firearm discharge, they'll blame the gun & say _"It just went off due to a mechanical malfunction."_  (that one is often used by police officers when their carelessness--which I have witnessed firsthand--resulted in a tragedy)
If a gun's trigger is not pulled, a gun can't fire - any more than a car can start itself.
If a gun was capable of firing itself accidentally on its own, I wouldn't go near one.
And, think about this:  No police officer would ever carry one.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> The trouble is...familiarity breeds contempt. Because guns are so easily available, people are rather cavalier with them. There have been several incidents when guns have been fired accidently, resulting in the deaths of innocents.


What most people seem to avoid admitting/understanding is that in the U.S. there is a hero-worshipping element to the vast majority of citizens. This might be due to an inferior educational system but is certainly embellished by the dog-eat-dog social structure of the country. Anyway, it is common knowledge that many try to overcome their inferiority complex by either the fist or by the gun. In the day to day scheme of life this means not only being intimidating but to also "stand your ground" in the face of intimidation ------ real or imagined. So there Joe Q. stands and he's being challenged. Is he going to do the sensible thing and be a *"coward"*? Pulling the trigger doesn't require much effort.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> USA perpetuates hate, poverty and violence. There is substantial income inequality and the gap widens annually. This country is one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths. There will be outrage, followed by "thoughts and prayers" until the next rampage.


That is EXACTLY right.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 20, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What most people seem to avoid admitting/understanding is that in the U.S. there is a hero-worshipping element to the vast majority of citizens. This might be due to an inferior educational system but is certainly embellished by the dog-eat-dog social structure of the country. *Anyway, it is common knowledge that many try to overcome their inferiority complex by either the fist or by the gun. *In the day to day scheme of life this means not only being intimidating but to also "stand your ground" in the face of intimidation ------ real or imagined. So there Joe Q. stands and he's being challenged. Is he going to do the sensible thing and be a *"coward"*? Pulling the trigger doesn't require much effort.


Correct! Zimmerman, for example, would never have confronted Trayvon Martin without a gun.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm assuming you don't  have any gun knowledge.  Just a FYI:  Guns don't fire accidentally.  _Idiots_ fire guns accidentally.


What about the toddler sitting in the shopping cart at Walmart? Took his Mom's gun out of her handbag and shot her?


----------



## Irwin (Mar 20, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What most people seem to avoid admitting/understanding is that in the U.S. there is a hero-worshipping element to the vast majority of citizens. This might be due to an inferior educational system but is certainly embellished by the dog-eat-dog social structure of the country. Anyway, it is common knowledge that many try to overcome their inferiority complex by either the fist or by the gun. In the day to day scheme of life this means not only being intimidating but to also "stand your ground" in the face of intimidation ------ real or imagined. So there Joe Q. stands and he's being challenged. Is he going to do the sensible thing and be a *"coward"*? Pulling the trigger doesn't require much effort.


Perhaps the problem isn't so much the "hero-worshipping" but the hero _deficiency _we have in our country today. We're deprived of something so many of us crave, and I'd have to put myself in that category.

I find myself searching for real-life heroes in contemporary authors, musicians, politicians, and intellectuals, and consistently come up short. Repeatedly, I find myself reverting back to the '60s and '70s to find exemplars of exceptionalism since all we seem to have in our contemporary, hi-tech society are models of mediocrity that cater to the attention impaired, myopic, instant gratification seeking, social media centered, generations X, Y, and Z.

The only thing we seem to be exceptional at this days is killing our fellow man. We've gotten pretty good at that. And I guess they would be _heroes _to some in a perverted sense, but that's just an reflection of how sick society has become.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> What about the toddler sitting in the shopping cart at Walmart? Took his Mom's gun out of her handbag and shot her?


Exactly.  the child pulled the trigger - just as any toddler would do with any gun, thinking it's a toy gun.  The gun didn't fire itself.
_The mom was irresponsible for making a loaded gun accessible to a child. _ Many ignorant parents do that - with guns, matches, cleaning chemicals & unsecured swimming pools.   How is a parent's stupidity the fault of an inanimate object that has no will of its own??


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Correct! Zimmerman, for example, would never have confronted Trayvon Martin without a gun.


Zimmerman is an idiot who had no business confronting Martin at all.  But Martin should not have put his hands on Zimmerman; by doing so, he gave Zimmerman the right to self defense.  All Martin had to do was tell Zimmerman to "F--- off."


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 20, 2021)

More gun violence over the last 24 hours. This time in Dallas ...

https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/c...llas/287-2cdeb273-9499-4188-821e-5c10138ffe5c


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Correct! Zimmerman, for example, would never have confronted Trayvon Martin without a gun.


Good point!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Perhaps the problem isn't so much the "hero-worshipping" but the hero _deficiency _we have in our country today. We're deprived of something so many of us crave, and I'd have to put myself in that category.
> 
> I find myself searching for real-life heroes in contemporary authors, musicians, politicians, and intellectuals, and consistently come up short. Repeatedly, I find myself reverting back to the '60s and '70s to find exemplars of exceptionalism since all we seem to have in our contemporary, hi-tech society are models of mediocrity that cater to the attention impaired, myopic, instant gratification seeking, social media centered, generations X, Y, and Z.
> 
> The only thing we seem to be exceptional at this days is killing our fellow man. We've gotten pretty good at that. And I guess they would be _heroes _to some in a perverted sense, but that's just an reflection of how sick society has become.


I understand your first part but I don't agree. The U.S. does have heroes today such as  Manning and Snowden (my personal choices) but the problem, and I am sure you are aware, is in *what sort of character the U.S. fosters as a heroic role model*. More often than not it's the guy with the gun and guys like Manning and Snowden are labelled villains.  The reasons for this discrepancy are being smoke-screened and we can talk about that for a very long time.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> FYI: Guns don't fire accidentally.


True.


Nosy Bee-54 said:


> USA perpetuates hate, poverty and violence. There is substantial income inequality and the gap widens annually. This country is one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths.


Also true. 

So, here we have *"guns that don't fire accidentally"* in the hands of a population that *"perpetuates hate, poverty and violence"* and, therefore, is *"one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths"*. 

What's the conclusion? Maybe those *"guns that don't fire accidentally"* are in the hands of a population that fire them *intentionally.* I suggest the U.S. confiscates its guns and give them to someone whose environment does not  *"perpetuate hate, poverty and violence". *Maybe then those poor guns can rest in peace.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Verisure said:


> What most people seem to avoid admitting/understanding is that in the U.S. there is a hero-worshipping element to the vast majority of citizens. This might be due to an inferior educational system but is certainly embellished by the dog-eat-dog social structure of the country. Anyway, it is common knowledge that many try to overcome their inferiority complex by either the fist or by the gun. In the day to day scheme of life this means not only being intimidating but to also "stand your ground" in the face of intimidation ------ real or imagined. So there Joe Q. stands and he's being challenged. Is he going to do the sensible thing and be a *"coward"*? Pulling the trigger doesn't require much effort.


That's a very interesting theory and I'm sure you're right. It does explain a lot of the anti-social behaviour we all have to endure. There is also 'peer pressure', young men wanting to appear 'macho' in front of their friends.
I fear there is also a feeling of hopelessness in our society. Young people are not optimistic about the future. 
As well as being poorly educated, young people today are not getting the discipline they need. Parents think they are doing what is best for the child by letting it develop naturally, without guidance and discipline. They don't seem to realise that children actually need rules and limitations.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> What about the toddler sitting in the shopping cart at Walmart? Took his Mom's gun out of her handbag and shot her?


This is one of the incidents I was referring to...the other happened in a car, when a child picked up a gun. Guns have become so commonplace  that people are careless with them.
Does a woman really feel so threatened in America that she carries a loaded gun while shopping in a supermarket?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm assuming you don't  have any gun knowledge.  Just a FYI:  Guns don't fire accidentally.  _Idiots_ fire guns accidentally.  You may have heard during a court trial _"The gun  just went off while he was cleaning it."_  That's a defense attorney doing his job, which is to defend his client who intentionally committed murder or unintentionally committed murder while he was intoxicated & played with his gun & pulled the trigger without checking if the gun was loaded  (again; an idiot).
> And people don't usually admit to stupidity, so when they have a negligent firearm discharge, they'll blame the gun & say _"It just went off due to a mechanical malfunction."_  (that one is often used by police officers when their carelessness--which I have witnessed firsthand--resulted in a tragedy)
> If a gun's trigger is not pulled, a gun can't fire - any more than a car can start itself.
> If a gun was capable of firing itself accidentally on its own, I wouldn't go near one.
> And, think about this:  No police officer would ever carry one.


Just read my post again, clever clogs. I didn't say the guns fired accidently, I said they were fired accidently. In other words, someone fired them, they didn't go off by themselves.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> That's a very interesting theory and I'm sure you're right. It does explain a lot of the anti-social behaviour we all have to endure. There is also 'peer pressure', young men wanting to appear 'macho' in front of their friends.
> I fear there is also a feeling of hopelessness in our society. Young people are not optimistic about the future.
> As well as being poorly educated, young people today are not getting the discipline they need. Parents think they are doing what is best for the child by letting it develop naturally, without guidance and discipline. They don't seem to realise that children actually need rules and limitations.


I agree with you 1,000% and it fits perfectly with what we're discussing. The 'peer pressure' you're talking about is 'to appear macho in front of their friends' because that's the hero worship indoctrination (and respect through fear) in action. If the population thought of kindness and generosity as a higher priority then peer pressure would reflect that instead.  It would be 'cool' to be seen as generous and tolerant. It seems easy to fix but it isn't. Social inequality on so many different levels means that nobody is going to give you a break because everyone is trying to keep their head above water.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I agree with you 1,000% and it fits perfectly with what we're discussing. The 'peer pressure' you're talking about is 'to appear macho in front of their friends' because that's the hero worship indoctrination (and respect through fear) in action. If the population thought of kindness and generosity as a higher priority then peer pressure would reflect that instead.  It would be 'cool' to be seen as generous and tolerant. It seems easy to fix but it isn't. Social inequality on so many different levels means that nobody is going to give you a break because everyone is trying to keep their head above water.


Personally, I don't think that social inequality has anything to do with it. There seems to be an assumption that wealthy people have had everything handed to them on a plate. That is the case with inherited wealth, but there is a huge difference in the talents and  intellect people have. If someone has worked hard at school and passed exams, it's only fair that they should reap their reward by having a well-paid position. They then employ those who are less well qualified.
This once again brings us back to the education system. All children should have the opportunity to develop any talents they have. I'm not familiar with the American system, but I know that British standards have dropped. It seems hard to believe but there are children leaving school who are illiterate! When I was at school, any child having difficulties was given extra tuition. It would seem that these children are just cast aside, which is an appalling attitude.
These young teenagers are leaving school let down by the system, and starting their adult lives at a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Personally, I don't think that social inequality has anything to do with it. There seems to be an assumption that wealthy people have had everything handed to them on a plate. That is the case with inherited wealth, but there is a huge difference in the talents and  intellect people have. If someone has worked hard at school and passed exams, it's only fair that they should reap their reward by having a well-paid position. They then employ those who are less well qualified.
> This once again brings us back to the education system. All children should have the opportunity to develop any talents they have. I'm not familiar with the American system, but I know that British standards have dropped. It seems hard to believe but there are children leaving school who are illiterate! When I was at school, any child having difficulties was given extra tuition. It would seem that these children are just cast aside, which is an appalling attitude.
> These young teenagers are leaving school let down by the system, and starting their adult lives at a distinct disadvantage.


I agree.

_"Now, some say it is unfair to hold disadvantaged children to rigorous standards. I say it is discrimination to require anything less-the soft bigotry of low expectations."_ - George W. Bush


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2021)

Anti-racism in Georgia........
Asian hate crimes have risen significantly in the U.S. since the Coronavirus came to the U.S. per FBI reports. It’s absolutely sad that this has/is happening. Just like after 9-11 when many people took out their frustrations and anger on people from the Mideast, a lot of people are now tormenting, or worse, people of Asian descent.

What happened in Atlanta has nothing to do with the virus or with the people inside being Asians. The young man suffers an addiction and has been treated for it for the last few years, including being in rehab. The news media decided it was a hate crime because the APD stated they were going to investigate the incident to find out if a hate crime occurred. The APD has since backed off that allegation until their investigation is completed. This is what happens when people jump to conclusions.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Personally, I don't think that social inequality has anything to do with it. There seems to be an assumption that wealthy people have had everything handed to them on a plate. That is the case with inherited wealth, but there is a huge difference in the talents and  intellect people have. If someone has worked hard at school and passed exams, it's only fair that they should reap their reward by having a well-paid position. They then employ those who are less well qualified.
> This once again brings us back to the education system. All children should have the opportunity to develop any talents they have. I'm not familiar with the American system, but I know that British standards have dropped. It seems hard to believe but there are children leaving school who are illiterate! When I was at school, any child having difficulties was given extra tuition. It would seem that these children are just cast aside, which is an appalling attitude.
> These young teenagers are leaving school let down by the system, and starting their adult lives at a distinct disadvantage.


It doesn't matter how talented, intelligent, or hard-working you are. Starting from the top down is the wrong way to go if there isn't enough left for those down below. The bottom end ought to be guaranteed a manageable standard and then the top end can be as opulent as they like. The basis of this dialogue is centered round Nosy Bee-54's statement, 

*"USA perpetuates hate, poverty and violence. There is substantial income inequality and the gap widens annually. This country is one of the most violent in the world when it comes to gun deaths." *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

911, your first paragraph makes absolute sense.  Your second paragraph is questionable, in view of the fact that every single victim was Asian. Could that have just been a coincidence?  The guy suffers a sex addiction and decides to shoot a whole bunch of people (although I don't really see what the addiction and the shooting have to do with each other, especially since he was also shooting at men), and they just all happened to turn out to be Asians? Even though he traveled many miles to get from one "spa" to another? So it couldn't be blamed on just being in an Asian neighborhood?  

Clearly, he was aiming at a particular category of victim. Why were all of them Asians? Certainly, the "hate crime" element has to at least be investigated.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 911, your first paragraph makes absolute sense.  Your second paragraph is questionable, in view of the fact that every single victim was Asian. Could that have just been a coincidence?  The guy suffers a sex addiction and decides to shoot a whole bunch of people (although I don't really see what the addiction and the shooting have to do with each other, especially since he was also shooting at men), and they just all happened to turn out to be Asians? Even though he traveled many miles to get from one "spa" to another? So it couldn't be blamed on just being in an Asian neighborhood?
> 
> Clearly, he was aiming at a particular category of victim. Why were all of them Asians? Certainly, the "hate crime" element has to at least be investigated.


Correct. Race is definitely an element. Either he randomly chose Asian establishments to terrorize or he specifically chose to terrorize the establishments that he had frequented prior to the shooting. Either way ....... race plays a big part in his crime.


----------



## 911 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 911, your first paragraph makes absolute sense.  Your second paragraph is questionable, in view of the fact that every single victim was Asian. Could that have just been a coincidence?  The guy suffers a sex addiction and decides to shoot a whole bunch of people (although I don't really see what the addiction and the shooting have to do with each other, especially since he was also shooting at men), and they just all happened to turn out to be Asians? Even though he traveled many miles to get from one "spa" to another? So it couldn't be blamed on just being in an Asian neighborhood?
> 
> Clearly, he was aiming at a particular category of victim. Why were all of them Asians? Certainly, the "hate crime" element has to at least be investigated.


Supposedly, the shooter, Robert Long,had visited the spas or at least 2 of them previously. He had been seeing a psychiatrist and attempting to give up sex, but recently fell off the wagon. Long is a very religious person and participated in his church’s activities.

It would be nice if we could get inside his head, but that’s not going to happen, so we almost have to take his word when he says it was not racially motivated, or at least until it’s proven otherwise.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 21, 2021)

https://scontent.fyvr4-1.fna.fbcdn....=d6f5c270437b80e4550f593a6ae99397&oe=607D9602


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

I first started hearing about hate crimes against Asians many months ago after the term "China virus" was used by you know who. There were several beatings in the NY metropolitan area. Of course this horrible shooting was the worst I've seen reported yet. Just before this happened there was another report of an elderly Asian man being beaten so badly that part of his face was purple. I hope every last perpetrator of these horrible crimes is punished to the fullest extent of the law.

And I have to point this out. Notice how White mass murderers get to live to face the justice system while Black people who may not have done nearly as heinous a crime or any crime at all...don't?! Oh the officers feared for their lives when approaching them? Get the hell outta here! It happens over and over again and it's sickening!! And very angering.  I just read another thing about this incident that made me sad and angry today. Mario Gonzalez, aHispanic man (aka man of color) who had gone to the spa for a relaxing spa day with his wife, who was killed, was treated badly and handcuffed since police assumed he must've been involved. He kept asking about his wife and they blew him off. People vouched for who he was but that was blown off too. He didn't find out until two hours later that his wife had been killed. 
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/03/mario-gonzalez-atlanta-spa-shooting-handcuffs.html
@Pecos @UsernameRSP


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I first started hearing about hate crimes against Asians many months ago after the term "China virus" was used by you know who. There were several beatings in the NY metropolitan area. Of course this horrible shooting was the worst I've seen reported yet. Just before this happened there was another report of an elderly Asian man being beaten so badly that part of his face was purple. I hope every last perpetrator of these horrible crimes is punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> 
> And I have to point this out. *Notice how White mass murderers get to live to face the justice system while Black people who may not have done nearly as heinous a crime or any crime at all...don't?! *Oh the officers feared for their lives when approaching them? Get the hell outta here! It happens over and over again and it's sickening!! And very angering.  I just read another thing about this incident that made me sad and angry today. Mario Gonzalez, aHispanic man (aka man of color) who had gone to the spa for a relaxing spa day with his wife, who was killed, was treated badly and handcuffed since police assumed he must've been involved. He kept asking about his wife and they blew him off. People vouched for who he was but that was blown off too. He didn't find out until two hours later that his wife had been killed.
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/03/mario-gonzalez-atlanta-spa-shooting-handcuffs.html
> @Pecos @UsernameRSP


Right you are! In the Dylan Roof mass murder case in South Carolina, the cops arrested him without firing a shot (Did not fear for their lives). Furthermore and because of Roof's dominant caste fragility, the cops actually bought him Burger King after the arrest. No kidding!

https://abc7.com/dylann-roof-south-...g-emanuel-african-methodist-episcopal/801013/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just read another thing about this incident that made me sad and angry today. Mario Gonzalez, aHispanic man (aka man of color) who had gone to the spa for a relaxing spa day with his wife, who was killed, was treated badly and handcuffed since *police assumed he must've been involved. *He kept asking about his wife and they blew him off. People vouched for who he was but that was blown off too. He didn't find out until two hours later that his wife had been killed.
> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/03/mario-gonzalez-atlanta-spa-shooting-handcuffs.html
> @Pecos @UsernameRSP


Par for course. I remember a police shooting back I believe it was in the '80 in NYC. A plain clothes black cop was chasing a white suspect. Uniformed cops came upon the situation and end up shooting/killing a fellow officer based on racist assumptions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Par for course. I remember a police shooting back I believe it was in the '80 in NYC. A plain clothes black cop was chasing a white suspect. Uniformed cops came upon the situation and end up shooting/killing a fellow officer based on racist assumptions.


Do you remember a couple of years back the same thing happened to a Black security guard who was trying to detain a suspect. Cops were told he was the good guy trying to subdue the bad guy, who if I remember correctly was White, but they shot him anyway. I think he died.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2021)

I have cousins who are half Chinese and cousins who are half Japanese. My ex nephew-in-law who remains very close to our family (and still considered family) is Chinese. I always worry about my son and grandsons due to racial profiling by police, now need I worry about my Asian relatives as well?!


----------



## Irwin (Mar 23, 2021)

Unless you're a white Christian male in the U.S., you've probably experienced some form of prejudice. On second thought, even if you're white, you've probably been called "white boy" at some time in your life. Prejudice is the American way!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Unless you're a white Christian male in the U.S., you've probably experienced some form of prejudice. On second thought, even if you're white, you've probably been called "white boy" at some time in your life. Prejudice is the American way!


*"Prejudice"* is not so bad. It's *"racism"* that's the American scourge.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

911 said:


> Supposedly, the shooter, Robert Long,had visited the spas or at least 2 of them previously. He had been seeing a psychiatrist and attempting to give up sex, but recently fell off the wagon. Long is a very religious person and participated in his church’s activities.
> 
> It would be nice if we could get inside his head, but that’s not going to happen, so we almost have to take his word when he says it was not racially motivated, or at least until it’s proven otherwise.


Another question we have to ask is 'If guns were not easily available, would this crime have happened?'
In Britain, gun laws are much stricter. However, I don't doubt that incidents like this would happen here too, if it was easy to get your hands on a gun.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Another question we have to ask is 'If guns were not easily available, would this crime have happened?'
> In Britain, gun laws are much stricter. However, I don't doubt that incidents like this would happen here too, if it was easy to get your hands on a gun.


That's right. If the U.S. is uninterested in fixing its social problems then removing guns at least helps.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> That's right. If the U.S. is uninterested in fixing its social problems then removing guns at least helps.


Not sure how that would work to help.
There are just as many unregistered guns as there are registered guns.

A lot of people buy guns, they may be registered ok, but then they sell that gun and the next owner doesn't register it. Now it's in the hands of an unknown person.

Before having to have background checks there were guns being sold so that still leaves a lot of guns floating around somewhere.

So let's confiscate everyone's guns. Ok, how?

You only have paper work on registered guns.

So you go after those. Ok, what about all those other guns?

What about hunting rifles? 
Do we hunt them down and confiscate them too?

They can be used to kill people also.

If it became law to turn in your guns, law abiding people would comply. But do you honestly think that those who could've buy a gun legally would jump in line to hand over their guns?

Who are they? Where are they? How would you get their guns?

And now the guns not turned over, not found are out there in the hands of possibly persons will bad intentions. 

So now, would the US be safer after guns removed? No, it's much more dangerous.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Not sure how that would work to help.


Less guns = less shootings = logic
More difficulty in taking a life = less murder = logic


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Less guns = less shootings = logic
> More difficulty in taking a life = less murder = logic


Simple "Solutions" never work for complicated problems.
Much like saying, "If you want to lose weight, just eat less."


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Less guns = less shootings = logic
> More difficulty in taking a life = less murder = logic


Alrighty then, you have it all worked out.

Except the part where all the guns are removed. And the part where the unstable persons still have guns.

Logic = it can't be done.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Alrighty then, you have it all worked out.
> 
> Except the part where all the guns are removed. And the part where the unstable persons still have guns.
> 
> Logic = it can't be done.


You can't reduce the number of handguns? Land o' Goshen! Sounds like laziness to me.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> Simple "Solutions" never work for complicated problems.
> Much like saying, "If you want to lose weight, just eat less."


Simple "Solutions" work wonders for simple steps in the right direction. 
Much like saying, "If you take one step at a time you will eventually arrive at your destination."


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

www.cnn.com/2020/05/25/asia/china-anti-african-attacks-history-hnk-intl/index.html

www.thecollegefix.com/farrakhan-mocks-asians-at-uc-berkeley/

www.jstor.org/stable/29767082?seq=1

www.quora.com/Is-it-true-that-Asian-people-hate-black-people

www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/02/15/koreans-black-people_n_14771318.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interminority_racism_in_the_United_States


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> You can't reduce the number of handguns? Land o' Goshen! Sounds like laziness to me.


Ok whatever 

You obviously cannot grasp the scope of the problem, therefore it seems simple to you. It's all just a matter of laziness in your eyes. 

I'll not waste my time with further replies to you since you have no real understanding of the task it would be to remove *all* guns. Its impossible.

But hey if you come up with a plan of how to accomplish that, be sure to let us know!


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Ok whatever
> 
> You obviously cannot grasp the scope of the problem, therefore it seems simple to you. It's all just a matter of laziness in your eyes.
> 
> ...


If you don't actually *read *what I have written, but respond anyway ..... then it's not my fault if you are confused.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Obviously, the guns that are already out there would remain out there. But we certainly could make it harder for people to buy guns. How do so many disturbed, psychotic, hate-filled individuals manage to go into a gun store and just buy a gun, as if they were buying a loaf of bread?

A lot of these mass shootings, perhaps most of them, are committed with guns that were recently bought.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Simple "Solutions" work wonders for simple steps in the right direction.
> Much like saying, "If you take one step at a time you will eventually arrive at your destination."


Yes, but the steps have to be productive to be useful.  We have restrictions that are designed to prevent possession of cocaine & other illegal drugs.  How are those restrictions helping?
How would you propose to prevent possession of guns by those with evil intent?  You can say, "Take the guns away."  Please explain a process that would work.
We have laws against drunk driving.  Did those laws prevent the deaths of Princess Dianna?  Or Ted Kennedy's teenage mistress?

Laws work - IF people obey them.  _The problem is, criminals don't obey laws. _ Law-abiding people do obey laws.  So, if guns were illegal, good people would not have them, but bad people would still have them; leaving good people at the mercy of bad people.

Possession of firearms by mentally-ill persons is also illegal.  But, that law didn't prevent Adam Lanza's idiotic mother from providing her mentally-ill son, Adam, with several firearms which he used to kill 26 children & teachers at an elementary school.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Obviously, the guns that are already out there would remain out there. But we certainly could make it harder for people to buy guns. How do so many disturbed, psychotic, hate-filled individuals manage to go into a gun store and just buy a gun, as if they were buying a loaf of bread?
> 
> A lot of these mass shootings, perhaps most of them, are committed with guns that were recently bought.


You ask, how is it so easy to purchase a handgun? Because the gun manufactures and the NRA are in cahoots. We're talkin' money!


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Obviously, the guns that are already out there would remain out there. But we certainly could make it harder for people to buy guns. How do so many disturbed, psychotic, hate-filled individuals manage to go into a gun store and just buy a gun, as if they were buying a loaf of bread?
> 
> A lot of these mass shootings, perhaps most of them, are committed with guns that were recently bought.


I've bought many loaves of bread in my time & they let me walk out of the store without any problem or carbohydrate check.     
I had to pay for & pass a detailed background check & written test & wait 10 days before taking possession of a gun.  And I had to repeat that process for each gun.
But they let me drive away in my new car in an hour.  "Approximately 1.35 million people die in road crashes each year; on average 3,700 people lose their lives every day on the roads. An additional 20-50 million suffer non-fatal injuries, often resulting in long-term disabilities."

And Tim McVeigh killed 186 people in less than one second in Oklahoma - something no gun could do.  With legally-purchased diesel fuel & fertilizer.  Man is an evil species.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, but the steps have to be productive to be useful.  We have restrictions that are designed to prevent possession of cocaine & other illegal drugs.  How are those restrictions helping?
> How would you propose to prevent possession of guns by those with evil intent?  You can say, "Take the guns away."  Please explain a process that would work.
> We have laws against drunk driving.  Did those laws prevent the deaths of Princess Dianna?  Or Ted Kennedy's teenage mistress?
> 
> ...


You say: (and you reaffirm it in your post #100)
* Laws cannot be implemented/enforced if a segment of the population doesn’t want to abide by them.
* If you cannot cure the problem 100% improving the situation isn’t worth it


I say:
* Laws can be implemented/enforced even if a segment of the population doesn’t want them.
* Improving the situation is ALWAYS a good thing.


----------



## Dana (Apr 5, 2021)

.

_*This has left me stunned and I am sorry I saw it just before my bed time. As if the attack on this Asian woman was not horrific enough by that scum...the heartless monsters who shut her out and left her to suffer outside, I hope they receive their karma.*_

https://abc7ny.com/asian-hate-woman-attacked-midtown-caught-on-camera/10457603/
.


----------



## Dana (Apr 5, 2021)

Dana said:


> .
> 
> _*This has left me stunned and I am sorry I saw it just before my bed time. As if the attack on this Asian woman was not horrific enough by that scum...the heartless monsters who shut her out and left her to suffer outside, I hope they receive their karma.*_
> 
> ...



_Well, the police got the hideous monster and the poor lady has been released from hospital.  Waiting to hear what happens to the two creeps who closed the door on her.

Lots of attacks on Asians in Australia too, but mostly verbal...this is the worst I have ever seen_ 

https://apnews.com/article/brandon-...-asian-woman-741b8c594e1f288cf753b9e5a99e9ed4


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

I refuse to watch the video.


----------

